# First Revolver - Ruger GP100 .357 mag



## FloridaGuy (Sep 23, 2012)

I picked up this gun 3 days ago and have put 300 rounds through it so far. I was cleaning the gun today and notices some wear around the outside of the cylinder near the back. Is this common with revolvers?

Here is a picture of what I am talking about.



FG


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Was this a new gun or a used gun??????????????????????????


----------



## FloridaGuy (Sep 23, 2012)

new gun.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

FloridaGuy said:


> I picked up this gun 3 days ago and have put 300 rounds through it so far. I was cleaning the gun today and notices some wear around the outside of the cylinder near the back. Is this common with revolvers?
> 
> Here is a picture of what I am talking about.
> 
> ...


If you're talking about the little marring lines around the circumference of the cylinder intersecting the locking notches, yes they are normal. They are caused by the cylinder stop stud which is spring loaded and rides on the cylinder.

The Ruger GP100 grew out of the Ruger Security Six which was introduced in 1971. You have purchased one of the finest .357 revolvers in the world.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

All it takes, is a few turns, and you will get turn marks...it's normal................nice firearm.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Your new gun is no longer a virgin, which is just as well - it _wants_ to go to the range. A great revolver - ya done good.


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

Like the others said, normal, just shows you actually shoot you revolver, your GP100 is one of the good ones little care and it will last several life times.


----------



## FloridaGuy (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks all for the information. It is a great gun one that you will always seem me with at the range.


----------



## FloridaGuy (Sep 23, 2012)

Bisley said:


> Your new gun is no longer a virgin, which is just as well - it _wants_ to go to the range. A great revolver - ya done good.


You are correct I have put over 1000 rounds through this gun. It goes to the range with me 3 times a week and I love shooting it.


----------



## bassjam04 (Jul 13, 2011)

FloridaGuy said:


> You are correct I have put over 1000 rounds through this gun. It goes to the range with me 3 times a week and I love shooting it.


Great gun-Id love to own one some day.I found a smokin deal on one in a shop in St Augustine Fla-I told the lady Id kick it around and she said "it wont last long at that price". Decided I wanted it and went back 3 hours later-it was gone! I always kept my eye out for one at shows but ran across a deal on a Smith 686 first.But the GP-100 is a tank and will take anything you can dish out.Enjoy!!


----------

